# VENTING !!!



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I recently visited the newly opened Swensons in my area I had a terrible lunch so I email there office and explain my experience after no response 5 days I email again and no response I was surprised at the no replies now I call and talk to a person and tell my story POLITELY figured I slipped through the Email system ? of course I heard how important my concerns were to them and would be contacted by phone to address my concerns asap that was last week Ive been sitting by my phone waiting for there call back knowing how important my complaint was to the Swenson family I guess no more Swensons for me I am really surprised at the lack of response I got  Just had to vent this off after all my years dealing with customer service being no 1 and a share of my own wrongs ( hard to belv ) thanks for listening


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

If you're unhappy with a meal you have, don't go back.
If lots of folks are unhappy about their meals then the business won't last very long.

It seems to me you are posting on here because "you want to get even with them" for not contacting you after you emailed them twice and then called them. That's why you mentioned the name of the restaurant.
It's hard for me to believe you've spent over a week of your life emailing, calling, venting and complaining about having a bad lunch. If you're unhappy...it's easy, don't go back.
*I hate this kind of thread...I hope the mods close it. It serves no purpose other than to get even.*


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Did you talk to the manager on site?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

jeez the guy is venting, he even said so. what do you own stock in that joint ? I had a crummy deal at dicks once I rant and raved and when the dust settles everyone forgot about and the day went on ...just sayin


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I don’t see an issue with this the squeaky wheel gets the grease if the place came up short a phone call to the establishment should be addressed just good business sense!!!if they would of called him and addressed the issue it would of never gotten to this point as social media is more powerful then you would think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dang...you're persistant...that lunch must of damn near killed you.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I remember years ago we got a bad box of Martha White corn bread mix. My wife put out a contract on Martha. 
Same with Chef Boy-Yar-Dee. Aunt Jemima was in her sights.
We kept watching the news but gave up. Don't know what happened with them.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

The best way to get a response from a company is to post your experience on their facebook or other social media page


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

crappiedude said:


> If you're unhappy with a meal you have, don't go back.
> If lots of folks are unhappy about their meals then the business won't last very long.
> 
> It seems to me you are posting on here because "you want to get even with them" for not contacting you after you emailed them twice and then called them. That's why you mentioned the name of the restaurant.
> ...


 Too many people don't say anything when their lunches or meals aren't as ordered. That's part of the reason it continues to be so bad. I waited a good 20 minutes at Wendy's waiting for 2 cheeseburgers with lettuce, onion and tomato, got home and had 2 hamburgers instead. Ordered the same thing at Burger King the next day along with an order of onion rings. Got home and had hamburgers and french fries. And these places weren't busy either, not that it would excuse the screw up. I say let them know what the problem is.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

multi species angler said:


> Too many people don't say anything when their lunches or meals aren't as ordered. That's part of the reason it continues to be so bad. I waited a good 20 minutes at Wendy's waiting for 2 cheeseburgers with lettuce, onion and tomato, got home and had 2 hamburgers instead. Ordered the same thing at Burger King the next day along with an order of onion rings. Got home and had hamburgers and french fries. And these places weren't busy either, not that it would excuse the screw up. I say let them know what the problem is.


that's why you always CHECK THE BAG before you leave..


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

leeabu said:


> The best way to get a response from a company is to post your experience on their facebook or other social media page


Hardly, I prefer a phone call. Lots of people are ridiculous and say they ordered something not even available and swear up and down that's what they got. They'll end up saying they're gunna call pet and get me fired etc, etc. I give them my name and say alright. Lol. Actual real complaints we try to remedy. If the first place you go is Facebook and leave a bad review days after how does that help anyone? Often nobody says when they come or anything. Will just be a vague complaint that food sucks or somebody had an attitude. I'd prefer a phone call saying when you came etc. People want problems fixed but you can't address things without info. It's really sad that they didn't call you. That's really bad. I'm curious, was it north olmstead?


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

A serious lack of work ethic, and to much attention to their electronics,keep complaining if service is bad ,but also compliment if service is good.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I know that at some restaurants with drive through, they are graded on how long each car waits. It does not matter if you are the only car on site and they give you excellent service, they get a bad grade if it took to long to get you out. Even if you ordered something special.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

If I was the manager at a place I would WANT to know what went wrong. It's bad for business. Let leadership know! When I was a kid and young, I was addicted to Big Macs. LOVED big macs. i had a paper route and a pocket full of cash at all times. When I was about 25 or so, I got a big mac that only had one piece of meat on it. (they have 2) I still ate about half of it before I took it up to the counter to show the manager.....she instantly pretty much yelled at her cook and gave me another big mac. not only was that bad service, but thats borderline stealing from a customer. Lazy cook. Im patient with people because ive worked fast food and it was the hardest, fastest I ever worked for a miniscule amount of pay, but don't try to steal from me.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd probably speak directly to the on site manager in person.....even if it takes a stop back at restaurant to do so. This will allow you the opportunity to explain your dining experience & also highlight the lack of follow-up customer service. I'm not taking shots at anyone here but sometimes I'm appalled at how some patrons conduct themselves (overly demanding) when they are eating out. I'm fairly laid back & usually don't let little things bother me but if the meal truly wasn't up to par the management should be told AND do something to rectify the situation. Mike


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hardwaterfan said:


> If I was the manager at a place I would WANT to know what went wrong. It's bad for business. Let leadership know! When I was a kid and young, I was addicted to Big Macs. LOVED big macs. i had a paper route and a pocket full of cash at all times. When I was about 25 or so, I got a big mac that only had one piece of meat on it. (they have 2) I still ate about half of it before I took it up to the counter to show the manager.....she instantly pretty much yelled at her cook and gave me another big mac. not only was that bad service, but thats borderline stealing from a customer. Lazy cook. Im patient with people because ive worked fast food and it was the hardest, fastest I ever worked for a miniscule amount of pay, but don't try to steal from me.


big mac is a tasty burger, except for the after burps...


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Don’t high school kids and college kids work at fast food ? What do you expect from a meal that cost the same as a custom crankbait. Nobody cares


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, there is good and bad on both sides. Like someone said I believe in criticism when it's due, and also praise. If you Google the restaurant in question you will find not only their website, but also sites like Yelp and Trip Advisor who welcome reviews of the place.

There's a local place that was one of our favorite places to go. It is no longer! The last two times we went there, (yes, we gave them a second chance) were horrible! Slow, disinterested service, and bad food. Plus, they mispriced my meal. It was supposed to be half off burger night. Turns out it was 20% off burger night! I went on Yelp and fried them! 

On the other hand, there another local place offering a Friday walleye special. You can get it one of four ways, beer battered, blackened, broiled or breaded w/two sides for $9.99. It was delicious! As was the white wine by the glass recommended by the server. 
You can bet I'll let people know about that too!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

And always beware when a restaurant newly opens...It takes a couple weeks to get the kitchen flowing the way it should.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ezbite said:


> big mac is a tasty burger, except for the after burps...


I'm 47. I will never eat another big mac....period...various reasons...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

hardwaterfan said:


> Fastwater..my brother...why you gotta jump in there and do that....I need to have one of those tubes that you blow in to start my internet devices...mmm..nahhh..no...not tonight....try again tomorrow....
> 
> Mods, feel free to delete, and I apologize.


...Party on my brother...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> Wonder how that work at Dunkin Donuts? The police would never leave.


I think we Fast Food Drive Thru Police at the Dunkin Donut would have to establish right quick that the DD was our jurisdiction...not the local LEO. And that we WOULD strictly enforce the NO LOITERING policies.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I think I remember something about Swensons is Lebron's favorite stop when in Akron! Now that guy could eat Anywhere, hell , he could buy the place! I'd complain to him on one of his Social Media pages! That would get some attention!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Fastwater, snakecharmer, all you guys...my fellow ogf members...mods....you are my friends, you are my brothers...nothing but love for all of you. I DO indeed get carried away sometimes and I appreciate your patience...I have nothing but love for every single person that has anything to do with this place.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...are you venting?

LOL...Good times!

Don.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

hardwaterfan said:


> Fastwater, snakecharmer, all you guys...my fellow ogf members...mods....you are my friends, you are my brothers...nothing but love for all of you. I DO indeed get carried away sometimes and I appreciate your patience...I have nothing but love for every single person that has anything to do with this place.


Hang in there Bud....We need some sunshine.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Evinrude58 said:


> That time starts the second the item appears on you monitor.


Our timer starts when they stop at the speaker. We're supposed to get their crap done in under 3 minutes. Really hard when they take 2 and a half monutes sitting at the speaker and in the end they go. Make em all smalls instead of mediums. They get to the window and take 2 minutes to dig out change and a minute to pass all their crap to the grown kids in the back.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Another fishing oriented post.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I cannot say I've had those problems with Swenson's, but only been there a couple times years ago. 

I will say, I feel it is a sign of a good economy when the service at restaurants falls off. It usually means they cannot find enough qualified people to work and they are continually training the next group of productive persons. To me it is a blessing in disguise.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

If you want speed go to Jimmy Johns drive thru. Holy crap! They are yelling for the order before I can get my window down.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Tall Paul Made my afternoon


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Is this the rant thread? cause I got one. That stinking Walmart wanting to check my bag when I leave, no. We're under no obligation to show them anything. Do as I do and just say I pass and keep walking. Their coached response is always "well, you can do that". It's bad enough now you have to be the teller, bagger and work in produce, now this. All the money I've spent there raising three kids if that manager thinks I'm stealing he can send his goons out to the parking lot.

End of rant

Hey, a couple of times ago some young kid was standing there and when I said I pass he started to grin like it was funny


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

bobk said:


> If you want speed go to Jimmy Johns drive thru. Holy crap! They are yelling for the order before I can get my window down.










Jimmy johns was so fast they didn’t give this poor caterpillar time to exit the lettuce on my sub.....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

hardwaterfan said:


> People that work in fast food get beat up way too much. If you think it's easy or they don't care you're wrong. People are working their butts off for peanuts. It's frustrating and aggravating but they WANT to work. Just can't find anything better. The taco bell post for example. 9 seconds, 15 seconds....lmao...when I was a cook at McDonald's it was like that. Constantly flying around doing 4 things at once. I think I was making like $3.25 an hour. $26 for an 8 hour shift.... (wow....)
> 
> If anyone thinks it's easy, or they are, in general, lazy or don't care, you've most likely never worked at a fast food place.
> 
> That said, I always ask them to hold the mayo, that greasy slop turns my stomach.


You must be a younger man. When I got my job at McDonald's it paid $1.25 an hour. If you did great, they might give you a nickel raise. Which they could take back if you screwed up. That lasted for two weeks. Then I got a job as the porter in the bakery at Fisher-Fazio's supermarket. That paid the lordly sum of $2. 65 an hour! 



rickerd said:


> I cannot say I've had those problems with Swenson's, but only been there a couple times years ago.
> 
> I will say, I feel it is a sign of a good economy when the service at restaurants falls off. It usually means they cannot find enough qualified people to work and they are continually training the next group of productive persons. To me it is a blessing in disguise.


When my Mom would see that fast food joints were hiring, she'd say that those were the only jobs available around here anymore, and they were hiring additional people. I told her that the only reason they were hiring is because the people who used to work there have moved on. To a better job, back to school, whatever. They know how many people they need for their crew, and not one more.


----------

